

RailsRumble 2010 Redux - mtodd
http://blog.highgroove.com/articles/2010/10/23/railsrumble-2010-redux

======
ankimal
Chef is awesome. We recently virtualized our entire production environment
with the help of KVM + chef. Now installing a package or tweaking an install
is a matter of updating some code.

Did you use Chef for deployments?

~~~
mtodd
We sure did! We had chef-client run continually throughout development so it
continuously deployed as we pushed changes up.

For RailsRumble, in order to "complete" the competition, you have to tag a
commit with "railsrumble" and make sure that was deployed. Once we had setup
that tag, all we had to do was make a minor adjustment to our recipe and we
knew that we'd have that tag deployed according to the rules.

This isn't the first time we've deployed with Chef which was great since we
didn't have to fight with it at all.

